
UN Security Council Authorizes Military Strikes on Libya - scg
http://www.jpost.com/MiddleEast/Article.aspx?id=212699
======
cma
I don't know how I feel about it, but it is definitely war; one simple test:
if Libya "enforced a no fly zone on the US," would we say, "Libya is enforcing
a no fly zone on the US?"

~~~
jpitz
Depends on your definition of war. Logically, yes. Legally, no, not by US
standards - it takes a large flock of congresscritters to do that. I'm mostly
glad that the point was made that this wouldn't be an occupation.

~~~
spamizbad
> I'm mostly glad that the point was made that this wouldn't be an occupation.

Not yet anyway. When news broke a few days ago that a NFZ was going to be
implemented, John Bolton and other neoconservatives started floating idea of
ground forces.

If you give a mouse a cookie...

~~~
tzs
> If you give a mouse a cookie...

...you'd better get its consent first or the EU will come after you.

